# Deck at seasonal camp site...



## Spike99 (Dec 24, 2007)

.

My family has a seasonal camp site. We stay at a camp site every 5 years, then hire to tow truck to tow our Jayco 29FBS to a different seasonal camp site. Thus, having the comfort of "the same" for under 5 years yet have something different - by moving to a different seasonal camp site. 

Rules that must be followed:
- Entire deck must be removed within an 12 hour window. If it takes longer to remove then the deck is tax-able. 
- Deck sections need to fit into my 6ft wide by 10ft long utility trailer. Thus, each section needs to be modular. And, its stairs must be removable in sections as well. re: unbolt, load and go.
- NO physical roof over the deck. This is considered tax-able.
- NO cememt posts or its tax-able as well. Thus, must be a floating deck.
- Have has lighting on its stairs (for our disabled son). And, must have hand rails as well. This is a definate must.


Step 1: Build its design on paper. For the base designs, surf:
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/Slide10.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/Slide8.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/Slide6.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/Slide5.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/Slide3.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/Slide7.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/Slide2-1.jpg

Note: Layout, modular sections, ease of removing railing / stairs and surface board patterns must be taken into account. 


Phase 2: Build the Deck For a few pictures, surf:
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/Front-Railing-1.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/FrontStairs-1.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/Deck-Floor-2.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/Deck-Floor-1.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/Front-Railing-5.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/UpperDeck-BBQ-1.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/SideStairs-1.jpg

Note: Where needed, apply "on the fly" design changes. Could be from fasteners, how boards are connected to how the its 12V wiring run must be installed. All boards have 3 coats of stain (Rona Formula 77 Natural) before being cut or screwed together. And final horizonal flat surface has final (4th coat) of stain. Thus, giving it a yellow honey look. 


Phase 3 - Add 12V (atuo orange clearance) lighting. For a few pictures, surf:
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/MainStairs-railing-2.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/MainStairs-railing-3.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/MainStairs-fromtop-1.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/InnerDeckLights-1.jpg
http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w251/Spike99-Pictures/Seasonal Camp Site/DeckLightSwitches.jpg


Note: All 12V wiring (on 12V auto clearance lights and 12V switches) is 12 guage thickness and is also connected to appropriate size MASTER fuse - to trailer's 12V battery. And each wire is connected to light assembly via push-in connector. Thus, very easy to unplug, remove that 9.5ft by 5.5ft section of deck, and re-connect the lighting at a different camp site. 


Hope these online pictures help others. Others who want to build a floating surface deck at their house/cottage or trailer camp site as well... 

.


----------

